# An intersting week



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

The last few weeks have been CRAZY. To say it has been interesting would be an understatement. 

It started with a special smoke from Don (Avs Fan). I enjoyed the Illisione 4/2g on my wife’s birthday, 03/27. What a great cigar. It was everything people say it is and more. Thanks Don!!

I had my birthday on the 3/31. I had three good cigars, nothing special. I didn’t feel like a special cigar even though I turned 39.

I received a birthday bomb from Cindy Brown. I was destroyed with two NUBs, one Habano and one Camaroon, a CAO Brazillia and a Padron Maddy. The best part was the SJ Sharks beer glass. Thank you very much.

My wife gave me the best surprise. She is pregnant with our first child!! That is right, I AM GOING TO BE A DADDY. Now I want a special cigar!

Sorry for not posting everything together but the last few weeks have been crazy!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

congrats on becoming a dad:whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Congrats man! So what's that special cigar going to be?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice pics


----------



## Adam-d (Apr 2, 2008)

Congrats My Friend!!!!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

I have not decided on the special cigar yet. I have a $50 GC for a local B&M or I might have a RyJ Tubo from a small isle....

My emotions are all over the place right now. Worry, STRESS, JOY, More STRESS....LOL


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

Congrats on fatherhood! The fun part is just begining. Having my son is the best thing that ever happened to me.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Congrats Dad WTG First kid?


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

paint said:


> Congrats Dad WTG First kid?


We have been together for 18 years and married for 12.....It is our first

OMG

OMG

OMG


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Awesome Mike!! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Stogie (Feb 13, 2007)

Another Proud Daddy! Congrats man! I will smoke something in honor. Wow you are lucky brother.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

wow what a fun week for you
super congrats!


----------



## Dustinl-cl (Oct 1, 2007)

Congratulations Mike!!!

We had our first 10 months ago. I remember the shock when the pregnancy test showed positive!

I am very happy for you!


----------



## Rocky Rulz (Jan 5, 2008)

CONGRATS SPEEDY! I thought the first pic was a new Cigar made by EPT, and was wandering what it smokes like. MY Daddy always said"the best part about kids is making them"


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations man! That's really exciting.


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Congrats....It's a lot of work but well worth it. Enjoy every moment as time really does fly. Seems like yesterday my daughter was born and she is now 14 months old.....


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

OUT-FRICKING-STANDING!!!!!

Congrats, brother!!!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

Wonderful! Nice hit on the bomb and most definitely blessings from here on out for your upcoming child! I am looking also to hear that news from my wife...congratulations!


----------



## slimm-cl (Apr 7, 2008)

...oh yeah, gotta smoke one for your great news!


----------



## vicegrips.ceo. (Dec 14, 2007)

*holy snikies. the world is going to have another speedy-g running around. congrats pops.*


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Mike thats awesome the greatest feelings I ever had in the world was when my to kids were born it truly is the greatest thing in the world congrats brother


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Congrats!!!! My daugthers about to turn two .... it's a beautiful thing.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

one more thing try and enjoy these last few months together becouse there going to go by FAST


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

Congrats on the bomb and your first child!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Congratulations, Speedy!!! Y'all sound like me and Troy. We were married for 13 years before we had our little one. Now he's three and a half and we can't remember what our lives were like before he arrived. It's a lot of work, but it's all overshadowed by the joy you'll experience once the baby is born. Congrats again on this new chapter in your life! 

Oh and do what Jitzy said!


----------



## CincyBrown (Dec 31, 2007)

Glad you liked the bomb, sorry about my art work....third graders put me to shame. 

Most of all, congratulations on becoming a father. I hope I get to experience it soon.....not too soon, but soon.


----------



## canney (Sep 2, 2007)

CONGRATS BRO enjoy it cause the time will fly now


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

congrats on the baby!


----------



## MMarsden (Nov 29, 2007)

Congratulations, Mike! Congratulations to your wife as well. Hope you do something nice to celebrate!


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations. My wife is 3 months pregnant today. Its so exciting.
Best of luck to you.
Great smokes. I think that Pepsi Jazz goes great with about any smoke.


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Congrats my man


----------



## Avs Fan (Oct 28, 2007)

Congrats to you and your wife! 
I am glad you enjoyed the cigar:biggrin:


----------



## foolwithnohair (Jan 14, 2008)

I see the thumbnail pics along the top of the forum page ... cigars, USPS boxes, cigars, what? Looks like one of those test things ... click. Whoah.

Congratulations!!!


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Congrats man!!


----------



## Lighthouse (Sep 5, 2007)

Dang...and it's only Wednesday!!!!!!

Congrats Speedy, you're on a roll!!!!!!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Congrats--Now get as much sleep as you can 

Smokin an ashton for you bro


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

thank you everyone for your thoughts.


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

vicegrips.ceo. said:


> *holy snikies. the world is going to have another speedy-g running around. congrats pops.*


how about that!!!

except my child will probably start playing hockey at age 3


----------



## BrianEE93 (Jul 22, 2006)

I thought maybe the Illusione was pregnant. I will take all the pups.:biggrin:


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

BrianEE93 said:


> I thought maybe the Illusione was pregnant. I will take all the pups.:biggrin:


that is one puppy farm I wouldn't mind owning


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

BeerAdvocate said:


> Congratulations. My wife is 3 months pregnant today. Its so exciting.
> Best of luck to you.
> Great smokes. I think that Pepsi Jazz goes great with about any smoke.


Travis

Have you tried the Diet Black Cherry Dr. Pepper?

Great with a Maddy

and Congrats to you too


----------



## Txbob (Feb 2, 2008)

Congrats DAD


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

is that the most sophisticated piece of technology that your woman ever pee'd on? 

I'm so happy for you man...congrats on the good news!!! I just hope you raise him to be a fellow brother of the leaf.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Congrats Bro!!


----------



## Itsme-Speedy-G (Aug 20, 2007)

Labman said:


> is that the most sophisticated piece of technology that your woman ever pee'd on?
> 
> I'm so happy for you man...congrats on the good news!!! I just hope you raise him to be a fellow brother of the leaf.


No, she pee'd on my iPod Shuffle first :arghhhh:

Of coarse the little one will be a botl or sotl


----------

